# My tanks



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Here is the 77G with 3 Piraya


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

77G with 6' Rhom. Horrible pic, I suck.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice ..but were are the pirayas? and is that the lord stanleys on the hoods?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

And the 130 From a distance


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

And a pic of the 130g shoal. And Pack, you can just see one of them, bottom left. The other two are hiding with very full bellies


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

And Finally Jurupi Jims Tank.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice man , blury a little.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

YEah only the 130 came out well.... I guess I have issuffient lighting on them... The salt pics come out very well... Plus i put this in THE WRONG FORUM. damn... Should be in Pics and video. Move Away Admins! I see you in pics and video!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap wrong forum







...congrats, nice collection...







!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice pics, garybusey








Next time, you might try resizing them to 500 or 640 pixels wide - that will probably make them more crisp...

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

where were the cariba in the 130g ? i could make them out and couldn't see the fish in the 77g.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Resized one of your pics to 500 pixels wide, enhanced the colors a bit and sharpened the picture.
Quite a difference, eh


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

nice collection


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Jeez no Doubt! That does look way better Judazz. I am kinda clueless when in comes to computer things....


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

And croz, the Caribe's were behind the reds when I took the pics. He is a closeup of the Tough one.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

very nice indeed


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice and much better once you resized them 
dixon


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice tanks


----------

